
Can Technology Reinvent Education? - acconrad
http://blogs.hbr.org/innovations-in-education/2011/03/-robin-willner-is-vice.html
======
acconrad
It's sort of a blanket overview of AI technologies and a plug for IBM Watson,
but I'm kind of shocked they didn't bother to mention Imagine K12 given its
timely relevance to this topic.

